

Ask HN: Have a product, not very good at being a sales person - mtber

Hi all,<p>My wife and I have been working away on a app &#x2F; tool for certain businesses and we finally are at a point where we want to approach some businesses to get them to help us beta test, it&#x27;s stable but we want to get feedback for improvements and build a user base.<p>However neither of us are good at or even like the idea of approaching people to try selling them something, so I thought about reaching out here for some tips and suggestions. Do we just have to suck it up if we want to have a shot at this?<p>cheers.<p>Edit:<p>- We are wanting to replace an existing process that we have identified certain businesses go through when interacting with their clients with a more &#x27;modern&#x27; way and want them to join our platform to help them with that. There is an initial set up which for now we are happy to do for them and a bit of change in their process but we feel that it broadens their reach and makes them appear more &#x27;modern&#x27;.<p>- re cost: we are thinking of going with a monthly subscription cost at a price we feel will be easily covered by their first transaction through the new system. we want to make the barrier as low as possible and are thinking of offering the first group their first year free as a way of saying thanks for joining us and helping us build up.
======
JSeymourATL
You've already defined the target market for your app/tool-- so don't "sell",
rather show & tell them. Engage you target buyers in a conversation, share
with them what you're working on, seek their specific feedback. If they like
your demo, they will convert to buyers. The mindset is vital, you're not
selling, you're there to help solve problems. But you must reach out first.

~~~
mtber
I see. So essentially something like: call and set up appointment saying
something like "we've been working on a tool for your industry and we would
like to share it with you and get your thoughts and suggestions"?

~~~
JSeymourATL
Yes, be transparent about who you are. Try to make a friend out of your target
user, learn about them. As part of the feedback loop, you may even ask-- what
do you think a app/tool like this should cost? Early adopters/promoters who
provide good feedback could earn a discount. Book suggestion: Gitomer's
"Little Red Book of Selling"\-- basic premise "people don't like to be sold,
but they love to buy."

------
czbond
The strategy would differ a bit based on the product, the market it serves,
the value, and what they're willing to pay. Can you elaborate on whether the
product is B2B solely, what you're thinking they'd pay for it, and what the
end result is to them? Also, could help us if it's a direct net benefit the
business receives or something that isn't quantifiable.

~~~
mtber
Thanks for the reply I will edit the post now with some answers to your
questions

Edit: is that helpful?

------
joewee
I wouldn't offer it for free. Especially not for a year. Thats a long
commitment.

I would go in with a price and then offer them a free trial. I think assigning
a monetary value will be important for feeling out potential price points your
market would tolerate. And it will make them take you more seriously.

